# which film could you watch over and over?



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

just been through the top 3 tv programs but which films could you just watch over and over? when im bored i seem to stick the same films on all the time.i have seen the matrix so many times ive lost count. other films are pitch black and happy gilmore.

i practically know the script to these films, i can tell you what someones about to say during each scene.... but i still enjoy watching it!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think Pulp Fiction is the movie I watched most often








It's not my all-time favorite movie however, but when it's on TV, somehow I always end up watching it until the end.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

y tu mama tambien


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Fight Club, Natural Born Killers and Requiem for a Dream









I never get bored whatching these movies


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> I think Pulp Fiction is the movie I watched most often
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sh*t yeah, when I first saw it, I went out and bought it.. ended up watching it like once a week for months. heh.

f*cking great movie.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fight Club would be one of them, there's alot of hints and subtle things you pick up on through multiple viewings and it's a really intelligently done movie.

At one point I watched saving private ryan so many times that I had every line in the movie memorized, even non dialogue lines so I could be watching a battle scene and know everything everyone was going to shout out. Not fuckin bad for a three hour movie, lol.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

fight club, because as twitch said, it has many things you miss on your first viewing.
also starship troopers, for some reasons i always watch this film, ace ventura one and two


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

pretty much my entire dvd collection. I like to start a movie before i go to bed then fall asleep while listening to it. War movies especially. turn up the subwoofer and after 10 minutes im out like a light.

People at work stare at me wierd when they say something and i randomly throw in a line from a movie.

*example*

CO-worker: Hey skuz, when do you want these vhf boards ready?

sKuz: On my signal, unleash hell

*example 2*

CO-worker: sKuz, im gonna bring you some more work..you dont look busy enough

sKuz: you do that, and i will kill you until you die from it

Same thing applies with music

CO-worker: I hate work, when is all this madness going to "STOP"?

sKuz: .......shut em down, open up shop

I hate work and get extremely bored so thats my way of amusing myself. lol. im weird.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I watch 'the warriors' all the time


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

skuz we didnt ask for your life story

but i will kill you until you die from it is a classic, is it spaceballs?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

no its hot shots, i think it might be hot shots part deux


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jan said:


> Requiem for a Dream[snapback]1135512[/snapback]​


I think that would be my most frequently watched movie as well, _if_ it wouldn't make me depressive. It's definitely one of my all-time favorite movies, but it's also a movie that f's with your head...

I'm really looking forward to Aronofsky's new movie: should be out later this summer









edit:
I took this picture (it's the pier you see in all those flashbacks) when I was in the Apple last year









View attachment 71001


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Judazz, you seen Spun?


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

The 5th Element and Starship Troopers. go to bed Twitch.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Judazz, you seen Spun?
> [snapback]1135561[/snapback]​


Not that I can remember... Is it good?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You should definately check it out, it's very similar to Requiem for a dream in terms of style and content but differs that it deals with Meth addicts and is actually presented in a pretty funny manner because it deals with people who are (understandably) all nuts. Basically like requiem for a dream, but it comes off lighthearted and funny, I'd definately reccomend it.

Greebo - Too late man, if I go to sleep for 2 hours or less I won't wake up to my alarm, I'll just truck on through to tommorow night I s'pose


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> You should definately check it out, it's very similar to Requiem for a dream in terms of style and content but differs that it deals with Meth addicts and is actually presented in a pretty funny manner because it deals with people who are (understandably) all nuts. Basically like requiem for a dream, but it comes off lighthearted and funny, I'd definately reccomend it.[snapback]1135569[/snapback]​


Sounds great, because that's the one thing I don't like that much about Requiem: I always end up with a razorblade in my hands when I watch that movie


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

damn, forgot about ace ventura!!!


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> no its hot shots, i think it might be hot shots part deux
> [snapback]1135553[/snapback]​


very good


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

tweekie said:


> damn, forgot about ace ventura!!!
> [snapback]1135579[/snapback]​


how did i forget that!!! ace ventura 2 is better

every1 loves a slinky, you gotta get a slinky.....


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

on the plane in ace ventura 2...

"theres.....something out there......something on the wing......"

"and now the mating call of the yak........YYYYAAAAAAKKKK, YYYAAAAKKKK!!"


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

snatch i can watch over and over and over but fight club is another aswell


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fight Club
Pulp Fiction
Snatch 
The Godfather


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

snatch
lock stock two smokeing barrels
the usual suspects
office space

uuhhh i cant even think of all of my favorties taht i will watch over and over


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I'll have to think about the movies I could watch over and over, but this one of my fav. quotes from a movie

"Evil will always triumph over good because good is dumb"

haha cant beat that lol


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

thw first matrix, and shawshank redemption, are my favorite movies. i think i have watched the at least 50 times each, and i still love them lol


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

bad boys 2, wedding crashers, and troy


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

WOOOO WOOOOO WOOOOO,

What the hell was that?

THAT WAS MY VIRGIN ALARM!!!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Well since you said which film...not films...I'll say the movie I watch most often and could watch over and over again is none other then:


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

one of my new faves that i can watch over and over is Anchorman.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Out Cold, Gone in 60 Seconds, Fight Club, Snatch, Lock Stock.

Watch all of these a fair amount.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

Braveheart, Days of Thunder, Phantom of the Opera, Gone in 60 Seconds...

And any M. Night Shymalan movie, because there are always little things you dont catch the first couple of times!

--Dan


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I could watch the LOTR series over and over.. but that would be a bit time consuming to say the least.. lol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Half-Baked, Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle, Jaws, American Psycho, Batman Begins, Anchorman, some more but this is all that comes to mind.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

For some reason, I can also watch The Perfect Storm a lot without it boring me.

--Dan


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Jaws
Goodfellas
Usual Suspects


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

scarface
office space


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

has to be......

1.black hawk down

2.demons 2

3.american psycho


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Dumb and Dumber.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the blues brothers i must have watched this film over 200 times.

also all the rocky films plus first blood i love that film.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The Big Lebowski


----------



## GRAIL (Jun 13, 2005)

HIGHLANDER


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Xenon said:


> The Big Lebowski
> [snapback]1136358[/snapback]​


i would never have thought that for you mike.
dixon


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh oh! How about "The Sandlot"?

--Dan


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

first blood!! quality film. the other two rambo movies were a bit stupid, lets go and kill everyone that moves!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Tommy Boy.. Black SHeep, Billy Madison, Sooper Troopers, dumb and dumber, Airplane... the list never ends. i watch a movie every nigth when im going to bed









Anchorman (someone already said though), spaceballs and uh...

Willow


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

peter pan, the incredibles, pulp fiction.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

mauls said:


> Tommy Boy.. Black SHeep, Billy Madison, Sooper Troopers, dumb and dumber, Airplane... the list never ends. i watch a movie every nigth when im going to bed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love Billy Madison!!

" Shampoo is better, it cleans and protects my hair, 
NO, conditioner is better, it leaves my hair soft and shiny "


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

TOMMY BOY!!!!

"House keeping, want new towel?" hahaha mauls your hilarious.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> TOMMY BOY!!!!
> 
> "House keeping, want new towel?" hahaha mauls your hilarious.
> [snapback]1137024[/snapback]​


 lol haha thanks bro, u know i had to say that


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> The Big Lebowski
> [snapback]1136358[/snapback]​


Hell yeah








The holy grail of bad-ass movie quotes


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

ive at least watched Remember the Titans like 30 times at least...i watch it before every football game (and sometimes rugby too)


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

super troopers, and the star wars series (except episode 2 that one blowed)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Son in Law. I've seen it over 50 times.

Dogma & Chasing Amy. Seen those over 30 times each.

All of the American Pie trilogy. Seen them a good 20 times each.

Gladiator. It's my favourite epic.

That's all I can come up with off the top of my head.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

heres my 2 pesos

Army of Darkness
Ghost and the Darkness
Half Baked
Southpark ( i have seasons 1-9 burned on dvd's)


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh and Snatch, Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels, and Layer Cake. British crime flicks are f*cking brilliant.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Mettle said:


> Dogma & Chasing Amy. Seen those over 30 times each.
> [snapback]1137243[/snapback]​


Yes, Dogma!! I could watch Dogma again and again and again and it just never gets old..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Drew said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > Dogma & Chasing Amy. Seen those over 30 times each.
> ...


I have the special collectors addition. It's brilliant.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Dogma
Clerks
Mallrats
Happy Gilmore
Up In Smoke
Big Fish
Con Air
Stripes 
Kalifornia
Bad Santa

Geez, the list goes on and on :nod:


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

well i just started my collection and my surround sound:

but out of the 20 or so movies i have:

Driven
Days of thunder
Swordfish
Snatch
Way of the gun
The replacements


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

any tarantino movies!

I also like Ginger Snaps... one of the best done goth/horror films i have ever seen. Requieum for a Dream is just weird lol pretty cool movie though.


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

The Lion King :nod:


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

my most favorite movie that i seen a gazillions times is Shawshank Redemption.....nest would definitly be Boondock Saints, then Starwars, Black Hawk Down


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Fear and Loathin in Las Vegas.
You have to watch it more than once because you cant figure out what the f*ck is going on. And when you do you cant stop watchin it.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Cant believe no ones mentioned "Napoleon Dynamite".


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Happy Gilmore and Billy Madison


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Deliverance (a cult classic)
My cousin Vinny
Kingpin

I find myself putting these DVDs in the most.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

The Goonies


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I have to go with a movie that I saw for the first time last week...and have watched it 4 times since then....

HOT CHICK!

God it was dumb, but I was dying laughing the whole time!

But before that I would have to say Dumb and Dumber, Ace Ventura I and II. All were hilarious!


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

timmyshultis said:


> ive at least watched Remember the Titans like 30 times at least...i watch it before every football game (and sometimes rugby too)
> [snapback]1137192[/snapback]​


lol i use to watch vision quest every time before i had a wrestling meet or tourny. i love that movie oh and men of honor


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## mikeyalepws (Jun 6, 2005)

american history x


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

scarface ive seen it like 50 times or more


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

Debbie does Dallas 1-7


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 14, 2005)

Joe Dirt. Never gets old to me. I love it.







Keep on Keepin on.

"Hey dad, its the good stuff... not that p*ssy Skoal."
"I'd love to beat your ass up and down this place but I gotta get back to work"


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

mikeyalepws said:


> american history x
> [snapback]1138991[/snapback]​


A good one!

Top this. I saw Jaws (as a kid) In the theater 14 times. 'Till this day I can qoute that movie accurately from begining to end.







I still love it. Hence my avatar I guess...


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

SouthernJustice said:


> Joe Dirt. Never gets old to me. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Life's a garden.. Dig it!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

sooo many... i have way too many favorites to list

watching dumb and dumber right now for the 100th time


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

Rookie of the Year.....


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

For me its Dazed and Confused....

That movie rules in some many ways.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> I watch 'the warriors' all the time
> [snapback]1135545[/snapback]​


awesome old school movie



> Mettle
> post Jul 29 2005, 10:43 AM
> 
> Dogma & Chasing Amy. Seen those over 30 times each.


defenitely love those 2,

also probually fast times at ridgemont high for me.how many different dvds they gonna release of this and still no directors cut with every sinlge scene in it.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

American Pie Collection.(1-3)


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Here's my achilles heel when it comes to movies...

View attachment 71401


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

old school, resivoir dogs, return of the living dead 3 as sell as all of the rest of the zombie movies, the drunken master, feal and loathing


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

Old School is the bible for my soccer team. we have our belgian coach quoting it. others are This is Spinal Tap, Boondock Saints, Full Metal Jacket, and The Blues Brothers.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

A beatiful mind.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

has the kid from terminator 2, GREAT MOVIE!


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> y tu mama tambien
> [snapback]1135510[/snapback]​


Me Tambien....









Films I like watching over and over again are

"El Crimen del Padre Amaro"
"Motorcycle Diaries"
"THE GODFATHER"


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

007 DN , OHMSS , TLD , FYEO , TB
Jaws (my user ID is a hint lol)
Easy Rider (the 3 starring roles has great chemistry I think)
Dirty Harry (based on a true story)
Rocky
Halloween
The Deer Hunter (prob Walkens best ever performance !)
Superman II
Batman : MotP
Goodfellas/Casino
Police Academy films (they're supposed to be corny and silly lol)
The Bruce Lee's (esp Way of the Dragon


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Well since you said which film...not films...I'll say the movie I watch most often and could watch over and over again is none other then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Back to the Future
Shawshank Redemption
Half Baked
Rounders


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

going to add Wedding crashers to my list now. seen it 3 times since friday. great film!!!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Jaws...
But I've also always loved King Kong. Can't wait for the new one.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Probably Napolean Dynamite.
It makes my lips hurt _real bad_!


----------



## Anthony151089 (Aug 7, 2005)

Scarface


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> Probably Napolean Dynamite.
> It makes my lips hurt _real bad_!
> [snapback]1142329[/snapback]​


Same. What a great movie.
"I see you're drinking 1%. Is that because you think your fat?"


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Usual Suspects, Way of the Gun, or Things to do in Denver when you're Dead. ALL great films.


----------

